# Devis gratuit sur réparation imac à PARIS ?



## Arthemus (13 Mars 2004)

Salut,

Tout est dans le titre !
J'ai un imac G3 qui vient de me lacher. 
Est ce que vous connaissez un réparateur sur PARIS qui fait des devis gratuits ?

Merci !


----------

